# LOL OK time for my brag pics...



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

This is the litter (2/24/11) on the ground now of 11 pups. Proven (2nd time) cross of Kangal x Anatolian/Maremma. Pictured is mom, dad, pups...five came out like dad (white), six like Kangal mom (dark w/white trim). Now, the giant wrinkled red monster babysitting the pups is my imported Spanish Mastiff Patron, 190+ pds of all-business guardian. He is so devoted, sleeps by the kennel, watching over the babies. He's the only other dog my Kangal lets near the pups...everyone else is fair game... I'll be breeding him later this year to one of my SM females. Enjoy the photos!

Cheers,

Goatress
www.lgdnevada.com


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Oh Goatress, those are some mighty pretty babies! I like when they start looking at the world. 

This is my last litter. My Venus won't let the hired men in the same barn with her babies. It makes it tough to feed, lol. She's fine after about 4 weeks with puppies.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Such cuties! Love that Mastiff!
If our Cricket is bred this will be our first ever litter of puppies. I hope they are as adorable as y'alls pups!


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh i am just in love!! beautiful babies and mom and your Mastiff watching the pups is just precious..


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

So cute... and I love the Mastiff, look at those tree-trunks he has for legs! How much does that beast weigh?


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Awesome! Which dog food company do you own stock in? lol


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Last time I weighed Patron he was 190. I have a digital goat scale and it is very accurate.

He regularly from a flat footed stand, leaps into the back of my Ford F250 4x4 pick up truck bed. He can run - ground eating lope.

Some people wrongly think that giant LGD breeds such as the Spanish Mastiff - and what I call the 'super Kangals/Malaki' in Turkey (known to be up to 41" at shoulder) - cannot work because they are 'too heavy' or 'too big'. And some people think the types of mastine I have are only for show. Nothing could be further than the truth. I run my mastines with my other LGD's. If coyotes begin yipping in the vicinity all my dogs react. They sound alert run to fencelines and bark. What I have noticed is the moment my two big male mastines come out and 'bark' - more like rumbling roars - after about two announcements, it goes dead quiet, the coyotes split. I cannot even describe Patron's bark or Xanto's. You have to hear it to understand. If he is sitting on porch and barks my walls shake. 

Predators can 'hear big' and smell it, too. The mere presence of one of these dogs in addition to running more traditional Pyrs, Maremmas, etc., is so much of a plus and added backup to your other dogs, that is what I am trying to make folks understand benefit-wise. Its like if the predator gets through your first line of defense they have this giant beast waiting for them at the end. Patron took down and just sat on my Pyr male the other day and Peso is 160!!! He was immobilized! He couldn't move! And Patrons just on top of him, lips curled, rumbling. He did it to the brother of Pak (daddy of this litter above) the other day, he is one tough 125 pds of fight, Patron finally had it, just put him over and down, stood over him then sat on him.....Pala was in shock!

The great thing about these mastine, what ever it is out there in terms of predators is looking past your smaller dogs to that giant 'thing' coming towards them, they freak out, they split. Only exception of course being pack of big wolves, once I get my mastine pups out there to ranchers in wolf country I am excited to hear how they fare in deterring threats. Yes they are not cheap yes they eat a lot but nothing touches my place or my immediate neighbors anymore and prior to me coming here with dogs and getting my mastine, that was definately not the case. Even the lions skirt it now, make a wide circle, and hit people further down the valley.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Goatress said:


> Patron took down and just sat on my Pyr male the other day and Peso is 160!!! He was immobilized! He couldn't move! And Patrons just on top of him, lips curled, rumbling. He did it to the brother of Pak (daddy of this litter above) the other day, he is one tough 125 pds of fight, Patron finally had it, just put him over and down, stood over him then sat on him.....Pala was in shock!


It's gotta be pretty scary when two dogs that big get into a fight... but it sounds like your dogs have their pack order pretty well worked out.

Running that many (I assume) intact LGDs together, do they ever actually fight with each other? That would be my worry.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh yes, I just deal with it. Since I began keeping Peso and Pala in seperate fields now, they don't fight, but I can't let them run together. Other males get along good. Females can get into it as well sometimes worse than the boys!


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

Beautiful pups!! I love the look of that Spanish Mastiff!


----------



## rustyshacklefor (Sep 19, 2005)

So....... will you be selling the puppies? I would love to have one of the mareema look alikes if you have a female.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

The one white female is already going to Texas. The others are all spoken for already. 

I've often wished I had a purebred female Maremma to breed to Pak's brother Pala, who as you can see below, in spite of being half Anatolian, took after his Maremma mom more than the Anatolian dad (Pak on the other hand looks more Anatolian, longer bodied and smaller head). 

Bet he'd throw some big beautiful 3/4 Maremma pups.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

They are gorgious!...Nice pics too.


----------

